

Has Edward Snowden done the U.S. a great service? [video] - ghosh
http://intelligencesquaredus.org/iq2-tv/item/1085-snowden-was-justified?clip=0

======
bradleysmith
Thanks for posting, fantastic debate. Might check out this[0] from a few of
the former NSA leakers identified by Ginsberg that had been targeted for
beliefs.

[0] -
[http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2013/06/16/snowd...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2013/06/16/snowden-
whistleblower-nsa-officials-roundtable/2428809/)

------
mpweiher
Yes.

~~~
mr337
+1

